# No, seriously... HELP!



## ohn0disaster (Feb 16, 2011)

I've questioned before about coding thrombocytopenia and anemia in addition to the MDS code. 
Basically, I got both answers. Yes, code it and no, don't code it.

I'm going to go ahead and try once more for a more definitive answer. I'm hoping that someone familiar with this condition, that wasn't around to see my initial posts, is around to help me now!

*What dx code(s) would you assign for the following:*

Myelodysplastic syndrome with chronic ITP and anemia


Once again, any help, opinion or otherwise, is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terribrown (Feb 16, 2011)

I would code 238.75 MDS unspecified, 287.49 secondary thrombocytopenia and 285.22 anemia in neoplastic disease. 

My reasoning is that the definition of thrombocytopenia is the deficiency of platelets in the blood. The definition of anemia is the deficiency of red blood cells, hemoglobin and/or total volume in the blood. Different definitions and the lack of a coding guideline with these codes directing not to use both, makes me confident that these are two distinct conditions that required their own code to accurately describe the total condition of the patient. 

I chose the "secondary" and "in neoplastic disease" codes because the word "with" is indicative that the thrombocytopenia and anemia are in direct relation and caused by the MDS.


----------

